# Repo Phantom



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I will never understand why someone would pay this kind of money when you can buy a real one for the same $$. V/r Shawn 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141522541573?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## OzBiker (Jan 8, 2015)

Totally totally agree..

I was in the local bike shop and saw what looked like a repop of a deluxe typhoon early 60's for over 800 $US equivalent. 

That is ridiculous .. 

Give me the real thing any day !!



Where I live, people will gladly buy them though.

Cheers Mark..


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 8, 2015)

That is crazy money.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 8, 2015)

I agree as most of us on the cabe would but I think we are in the vast minority. The buyer probably like most of the population wanted a new bike that he didn't have to hunt down parts for (if he even knows how) work on (if he even knows how) and just ride it. He could do worse on repops than these. Not knowing anything them if you asked me if I wanted a 30 year old TV or a new one I would take the new one. But the people on the CATE (Classic and Antique TV Exchange, just made that up!) would not agree.  I'm sure most of you are like me when you tell people you collect vintage bikes you get that funny look and the question why. As far as the price that does seem stout even though I think these sold for $1500 in 95 which is $2,358.92 in today dollars but lots of people have lots of money. Personally you would need to drop a 0 off the sell price to be in the upper end of my comfort zone on any bike.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 8, 2015)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> I agree as most of us on the cabe would but I think we are in the vast minority. The buyer probably like most of the population wanted a new bike that he didn't have to hunt down parts for (if he even knows how) work on (if he even knows how) and just ride it. He could do worse on repops than these. Not knowing anything them if you asked me if I wanted a 30 year old TV or a new one I would take the new one. But the people on the CATE (Classic and Antique TV Exchange, just made that up!) would not agree.  I'm sure most of you are like me when you tell people you collect vintage bikes you get that funny look and the question why. As far as the price that does seem stout even though I think these sold for $1500 in 95 which is $2,358.92 in today dollars but lots of people have lots of money. Personally you would need to drop a 0 off the sell price to be in the upper end of my comfort zone on any bike.



The only problem with a new flat screen is you can't play original duck hunt on em....


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 8, 2015)

I just see those and shake my head.  I feel sorry for the guy who spent years finding all the correct part and good shape it build or restore his/her Phantom just to have someone say "My neighbor has one of those" and you and I know that's its most likely just a repo that took NO time and effort to get on the rode.  I think these bikes cheapen all the hard work the you Schwinn guys do.   This is coming from a Non-Schwinn guy who feels for you die-hard Schwinn guys who feel this way.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 8, 2015)

"This bike is as swell as an original."

yea, and a new Challenger is as swell as a 1970 Challenger. The original will turn more heads......


----------



## videoranger (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks like two bidders ran it up over several days (which is pretty lame) and a snipe nailed it in the end. This brought the price up to a high retail and I've seen them on the bay from time to time for hundreds less. "Originals" can be of a mix of old ,new and restored parts and quality of finish can vary a lot. The re-issues are at least more consistent for what they are so at least novice buyers aren't left guessing. An "original" is hard to evaluate based on photos and written descriptions. My choice would be the Blue Phantom Bobcycles restored. WOW!!! I love that one.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 8, 2015)

Some folks here have both replicas and the gennies,no rules to what we like.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2015)

PCHiggin said:


> Some folks here have both replicas and the gennies,no rules to what we like.




That wasn't my point. The point was why would you pay as much for a replica when you can have the real thing for the same money. V/r Shawn


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 8, 2015)

*I dont think so......*



Freqman1 said:


> That wasn't my point. The point was why would you pay as much for a replica when you can have the real thing for the same money. V/r Shawn




I haven't seen a  gennie with fresh paint,chrome,seat,etc.for the same price as a replica.
I can see why the replicas would sell over a gennie,they're new and shiney and need nothing.Not everybody wants to or can fix the old stuff.The replicas can be had and enjoyed without doing anything but installing batteries.


----------



## Curtis68 (Jan 8, 2015)

Personally I would prefer an original over a reproduction.  There is something to be said about owning a really cool piece of history.


----------



## ricobike (Jan 9, 2015)

I think we can safely assume that this bike was not sold to a CABE member.


----------

